# Grooming tool box



## Goldnbear (Dec 28, 2009)

I have a box that I got from Pet Edge several years ago that has a strap to carry it. I like it alot. I only have a few dogs currently and I keep most my grooming supplies in it (except for shampoo and extra coat conditioners). It works great to take to shows if I am just grooming a couple of dogs. Plus it doesn't take up much space. I usually open it on top of a crate and it stands fine. It is not heavy and it even fits a spray bottle and a couple different cans of coat stuff in it. Oh plus a hand dryer. There is a larger box that is quite popular with some of my show friends, but it is soooo heavy and you really can't fit too much extra stuff in it. Maybe more shears, but with goldens, I don't use all that many. I think pet edge still carries this box.


----------



## K9-Design (Jan 18, 2009)

My garage is mostly grooming area so when I'm not packing for a show, my grooming stuff is spread out on a counter!
For shows I either use my good old aluminum tack box (which I've had forever -- Air Force or whatever the common brand is), or mostly I use a carrying bag I bought from LL Bean -- I LOVE this!!!!
http://www.llbean.com/webapp/wcs/st...entCategory=504159&feat=504159-tn&cat4=504158

I have the large in Green.


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

I have a D-Flite 1000 which is about as big as a bus. It's almost too big. I think that I'm going to get a 400 for my birthday.:crossfing


----------



## K9-Design (Jan 18, 2009)

D-Flight! That's it. Hey I got the theme right.


----------



## LibertyME (Jan 6, 2007)

K9-Design said:


> My garage is mostly grooming area so when I'm not packing for a show, my grooming stuff is spread out on a counter!
> For shows I either use my good old aluminum tack box (which I've had forever -- Air Force or whatever the common brand is), or mostly I use a carrying bag I bought from LL Bean -- I LOVE this!!!!
> http://www.llbean.com/webapp/wcs/st...entCategory=504159&feat=504159-tn&cat4=504158
> 
> I have the large in Green.


Giggle...the smaller size is my purse! - <my husband would call it a carrying bag too!> 
I have khaki! It does hold an amazing amount of stuff!


----------

